# Urban Nob Kommando *complete, again*



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

my first ork, and iv pushed my weathering techniques. dont think he looks too bad, just got to finish the other bits off then think of wot to do for the base, any tips on improving the weathering is appreciated


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

wow, just WOW! that is beautiful so far, keep it up!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the green. Lots of depth.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL no head  

but well painted atm


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The ork flesh is superb.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the flesh tones a lot. Very nciely done.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

heres the head for you Lord Sinkoran ;þ

rehighlighted the gun holster to make it stand out more, corrected some mistakes i saw in the last set of pics, missed some though. thinking about paiting the backpack in a camo theme any opinions on that. and guys (and/or girls) i need some ideas on a ork urban junkyard base scheme, not too sure where to go with it, so help on that would be appreciated
thnaks for the comments as well


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the head definately makes all the difference. Looking good


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are fantastic highlight Dark. Very smooth man, I love it.

I would paint the eyes a different colour, maybe a reddish or orange tint, however. Right now they seem to blend in with the skin.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah it was good before, but the head definitely helps. Those googles look great.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well he is done! tried to avoid the temptasion of taking lots of pics and just stick with the 2, hopefully i want need to point out the funny in the pic
so any c&c welcome, especially anythin to do with the quality of the pic, am thinking about buying 2 more lamps coz the pics are a little dark


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet!
Very nice model all round, loadsa Kareckta.
Your picture quality looks pretty darn good too.

Stick him in the Gallery, it needs more stuff and he/they are too good to lose under other threads later!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very impressive, a lott of different things going on with this miniature but all of them really tie together. Great work on the skin tones and the metals, wish I could paint like that...or take such good pictures.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

right this is it, he is finished, i 

added rivets and rust on to the base, i deepened the shades on the grot, i also used a yellow highlight to brighten him up, i also highlighted the nobs face slightly, i added highlights to the boots, marines helmet got darkened and rehighlighted (although it aint came out too well on the pic), the camo got highlighted further, i added shading under the ripples and added gloss to the radioactice water, although it doesnt come out on the pic the ripples look much deeper now and i tried my hand at some graffiti to push the base a little more, so overall quite busy

Darkmessiah


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

he looks like hes going to blow something up, excellent :mrgreen:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the way his googles look reflective. It must have taken ages to get that right.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn nice DM, no doubt.

I still have to stand by my opinion of the eyes though. They just seem to need something different to set them apart to me.

Fantasic paint regardless.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

mmm am i missing something but does DM not mean death mask


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

no.... DM means Darkmessiah.... lord god and emperor of the known universe..... :wink:


----------

